
The creator of Pepe the Frog is suing Infowars - noyaav
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/03/07/us/pepe-frog-infowars-lawsuit-matt-furie-trnd/index.html
======
tinus_hn
Their argument is they have 1st amendment protection. Good luck with that!

